# USITT 2011, Charlotte, NC



## masterelectrician2112 (Feb 26, 2011)

Hello CB! I was just wondering if anybody was planning on going to USITT 2011 in Charlotte, NC. Since it's so close to home for me, I am planning on attending for the first time. Is anyone who is going interested in meeting up some time during the conference for a little CB reunion? Hope to see you there!


----------



## mstaylor (Feb 26, 2011)

I will be in Charlottesville that day doing Wizard of Oz. Have fun and learn a ton.


----------



## JohnHuntington (Feb 27, 2011)

I'll be there! In fact, I'm doing a session on blind testing, and will be later today (I hope) posting on my blog a participatory project related to the session... 

John


----------



## gregeye (Feb 28, 2011)

when is it again?


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Feb 28, 2011)

I will be there from the 8th till the 12th (otherwise known as the conference dates).


----------



## museav (Feb 28, 2011)

JohnHuntington said:


> I'll be there! In fact, I'm doing a session on blind testing, and will be later today (I hope) posting on my blog a participatory project related to the session...


I read the related discussion, which was rather interesting, and took the survey this morning. I'll be very interested to hear (bad pun) the results. Unfortunately, for various reasons I won't be able to attend USITT as I had hoped.


----------



## JohnHuntington (Feb 28, 2011)

museav said:


> I read the related discussion, which was rather interesting, and took the survey this morning. I'll be very interested to hear (bad pun) the results.



Cool, thanks! I just posted it on the main sound forum here too.

Thanks,

John


----------



## Kelite (Mar 4, 2011)

Thursday, March 10th 
Event: “Name That Gel Color” Contest
When: 11:00 a.m. – 5:30 p.m.
Where: Apollo Booth #440.
What: Take a look at the new color we are adding and enter a creative name for it. Keep in mind tough standards have been set with names like Simply Mauvelous and Yellow Snow, so all entries should be fun and descriptive. The Grand Prize winner receives an iPod Touch, Honorable Mentions a Gelebration t-shirt! Entry deadline is 5:30 p.m. Friday.

Event: Light Lab Session “Lighting Projects for the Classroom”
When: 1:00 p.m. – 2:30 p.m.
Where: Convention Center Ballroom B
What: Apollo Gel, Smart Color scrollers, and gobos are in The Lab.

Event: Exhibitor Session “Seeing in Color! Finding Your Way Through Wonderland”
When: 2:45 p.m. – 4:00 p.m.
Where: Convention Center Room 208
What: For a lighting designer, the tools available to color light range from long-standing methods to rapidly emerging technologies. This panel discussion, composed of designers from a variety of live entertainment styles - including dance, theatre, and concerts - cuts through the confusion by offering the student and young designer valuable insights on the products available today for creating color that best complements the theme, story, or music. Panel moderator: K.C. Hooper, Apollo Product Specialist.

Event: Light Lab Session “Lighting Makeup, Costumes, and the Multi-Ethnic Cast”
When: 5:30 p.m. – 6:45 p.m.
Where: Convention Center Ballroom B
What: Apollo Gel and Smart Color scrollers are in The Lab.

Event: New Product Showcase
When: 7:00 p.m.
Where: Convention Center Ballroom C
What: Watch a memorable Gelebration video and try to snag a limited edition Apollo Gelebration t-shirt!

Friday, March 11th 
Event: “Name That Gel Color” Contest Continues
When: 11:00 a.m. - 5:30 p.m.
Where: Apollo Booth #440

Event: Tasty Popsicle Giveaway
When: 4:00 p.m. until gone
Where: Apollo Booth #440
What: A tasty afternoon treat - free ice cold popsicles - will be available in one of four gelicious flavors - Diva Red, Groovy Grape, Hot Lava Orange, and Bluetylicious

Event: Light Lab Session “Using Color in Lighting”
When: 5:30 p.m. – 6:45 p.m.
Where: Convention Center Ballroom B
What: Apollo Gel and Smart Color scrollers are in The Lab.

Saturday, March 12th 
Event: “Name that Gel Color” Contest Winners Announced
When: 10:00 a.m. 
Where: Apollo Booth #440

We look forward to our USITT 2011 *Gelebration*. See you in Charlotte!


----------



## bdkdesigns (Mar 15, 2011)

Everyone may want to keep one eye on the USITT website. One little nugget of info that was released was a new USITT Membership Benefit: 20% off at Lowes. It was literally being finalized at the conference so it may take a little bit to get the details hashed out and posted on their website.


----------



## dvsDave (Mar 15, 2011)

Is this for all membership levels?


----------



## bdkdesigns (Apr 12, 2011)

dvsDave said:


> Is this for all membership levels?


 
USITT just posted the info on their website. It appears as though it is for all levels... HOWEVER... it must only be for production materials, not for personal use. Here's the PDF


----------

